# Aspen trees: Pennock Pass, Colorado



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Here are some shots from Pennock Pass, Colorado, just south of the Cache La Poudre Canyon, west of Rist Canyon, and east of the Pingree Park Road. No bike photos, although I have ridden on this road. Just some quality time with my ol' lady.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Golden Aspen, very nice.

Your sweetie looks sweet.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Wonderful! I just love the Aspen when they turn yellow. I don't get much chance to see them here at 400' msl. Thanks for showing then to us.


----------



## velotel (Apr 26, 2007)

That's just about the only aspect of living in Colorado that I really miss, those fabulous aspen leaves. Two weeks or so of glorious splendor. Nothing like that here in the Alps.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Yup...they're starting to turn here in Santa Fe as well. LOVE this time of year! We've got supposedly the second largest stand of aspens in the world, right below our ski basin.


----------

